# FIFA 13 E0001 Error



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

I got FIFA 13 for PC today and I installed it completely but when I run the game, it crashes and I get an E0001 error message. My PC specs are in the DxDiag report below:


```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 12/29/2012, 20:54:10
       Machine name: A
   Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.111025-1629)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: OEM
       System Model: OEM
               BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
          Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  E2200  @ 2.20GHz (2 CPUs)
             Memory: 2036MB RAM
          Page File: 815MB used, 3107MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
    DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.5512 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
  DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
          Music Tab: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.
        Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: Intel(R) G33/G31 Express Chipset Family
     Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
        Chip type: Intel(R) GMA 3100
         DAC type: Internal
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_29C2&SUBSYS_29C28086&REV_10
   Display Memory: 128.0 MB
     Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
          Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
  Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
      Driver Name: igxprd32.dll
   Driver Version: 6.14.0010.5218 (English)
      DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 1/13/2010 12:18:36, 57344 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: n/a
  WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
              VDD: n/a
         Mini VDD: igxpmp32.sys
    Mini VDD Date: 1/13/2010 12:18:36, 1730272 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B78E66-6A82-11CF-54F7-C809B1C2CB35}
        Vendor ID: 0x8086
        Device ID: 0x29C2
        SubSys ID: 0x29C28086
      Revision ID: 0x0010
      Revision ID: 0x0010
      Video Accel: 
 Deinterlace Caps: n/a
         Registry: OK
     DDraw Status: Enabled
       D3D Status: Enabled
       AGP Status: Not Available
DDraw Test Result: Not run
 D3D7 Test Result: Not run
 D3D8 Test Result: Not run
 D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Realtek HD Audio output
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0663&SUBSYS_10EC0000&REV_1000
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
         Driver Version: 5.10.0000.6526 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: n/a
          Date and Size: 12/13/2011 18:27:30, 7069288 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Full
              Cap Flags: 0x0
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
               Registry: OK
      Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Realtek HD Audio Input
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
         Driver Version: 5.10.0000.6526 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 12/13/2011 18:27:30, 7069288 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x0
           Format Flags: 0x0

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
        DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
     DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
    Acceleration: n/a
           Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
                  Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
                  Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
        Registry: OK
     Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
         Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x265A
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 4/14/2008 09:45:38, 59520 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/4/2004 06:37:00, 4736 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 4/14/2008 10:18:02, 52480 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/14/2008 09:39:48, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/14/2008 05:43:22, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/14/2008 09:39:48, 24576 bytes
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x093A, 0x2510
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/14/2008 15:21:44, 23040 bytes
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 8/17/2001 13:48:00, 12160 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/14/2008 05:43:22, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/14/2008 15:21:44, 23040 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Passed, Half Duplex: Passed, Mic: Passed
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM2
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Local Area Connection - IPv4 - 

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 4.8 GB
Total Space: 18.6 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: WDC WD1600AABS-00H4A0

      Drive: D:
 Free Space: 16.5 GB
Total Space: 92.6 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: WDC WD1600AABS-00H4A0

      Drive: G:
 Free Space: 1.6 GB
Total Space: 41.4 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: WDC WD1600AABS-00H4A0

      Drive: H:
 Free Space: 5.0 GB
Total Space: 19.1 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: ST340014A

      Drive: I:
 Free Space: 8.3 GB
Total Space: 19.1 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: ST340014A

      Drive: J:
      Model: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22NS40
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 09:40:48, 62976 bytes

      Drive: E:
      Model: HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC-4521B
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 09:40:48, 62976 bytes

      Drive: F:
      Model: MRWX CP6BWL23S SCSI CdRom Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 09:40:48, 62976 bytes

      Drive: N:
      Model: MagicISO Virtual DVD-ROM0000
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 09:40:48, 62976 bytes

      Drive: K:
      Model: DTSOFT Virtual CdRom Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 09:40:48, 62976 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Intel(R) G33/G31 Express Chipset Family
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_29C2&SUBSYS_29C28086&REV_10\3&2411E6FE&0&10
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) G33/G31/P35/P31 Express Chipset Processor to I/O Controller - 29C0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_29C0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_10\3&2411E6FE&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM SMBus Controller - 266A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_266A&SUBSYS_266A8086&REV_03\3&2411E6FE&0&FB
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2668&SUBSYS_26688086&REV_03\3&2411E6FE&0&D8
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 5.10.0001.5013 (English), 4/14/2008 07:36:06, 144384 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM PCI Express Root Port - 2666
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2666&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_03\3&2411E6FE&0&E3
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 09:36:46, 68224 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM PCI Express Root Port - 2664
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2664&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_03\3&2411E6FE&0&E2
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 09:36:46, 68224 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM PCI Express Root Port - 2662
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2662&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_03\3&2411E6FE&0&E1
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 09:36:46, 68224 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM PCI Express Root Port - 2660
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2660&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_03\3&2411E6FE&0&E0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 09:36:46, 68224 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 265C
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_265C&SUBSYS_265C8086&REV_03\3&2411E6FE&0&EF
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 09:45:36, 30208 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 09:45:38, 143872 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 11:12:10, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 09:45:38, 59520 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 15:11:56, 7168 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 265B
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_265B&SUBSYS_265B8086&REV_03\3&2411E6FE&0&EB
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 09:45:36, 20608 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 09:45:38, 143872 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 11:12:10, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 09:45:38, 59520 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 265A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_265A&SUBSYS_265A8086&REV_03\3&2411E6FE&0&EA
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 09:45:36, 20608 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 09:45:38, 143872 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 11:12:10, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 09:45:38, 59520 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 2659
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2659&SUBSYS_26598086&REV_03\3&2411E6FE&0&E9
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 09:45:36, 20608 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 09:45:38, 143872 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 11:12:10, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 09:45:38, 59520 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 2658
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2658&SUBSYS_26588086&REV_03\3&2411E6FE&0&E8
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 09:45:36, 20608 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 09:45:38, 143872 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 11:12:10, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 09:45:38, 59520 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801FB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 2651
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2651&SUBSYS_26518086&REV_03\3&2411E6FE&0&FA
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\intelide.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:40:30, 5504 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 09:40:30, 24960 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 09:40:32, 96512 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801FB LPC Interface Controller - 2640
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2640&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_03\3&2411E6FE&0&F8
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 09:36:42, 37248 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_D3\3&2411E6FE&0&F0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 09:36:46, 68224 bytes

     Name: Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8139&SUBSYS_813910EC&REV_10\4&10355354&0&28F0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\Rtnicxp.sys, 5.699.0717.2008 (English), 7/17/2008 14:40:32, 109952 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\RtNicProp32.dll, 1.02.0000.0003 (English), 3/4/2009 01:48:04, 73728 bytes

     Name: Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8136&SUBSYS_813610EC&REV_02\4&2E5E5FB3&0&00E1
   Driver: n/a

     Name: AKL8V3KJ IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_105A&DEV_3373&SUBSYS_CA4D59C3&REV_01\4&5D18F2DF&1
   Driver: n/a

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
   ddraw.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 15:11:52 279552 bytes
 ddrawex.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 15:11:52 27136 bytes
   dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:37:00 10496 bytes
    d3d8.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 15:11:52 1179648 bytes
 d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 15:11:52 8192 bytes
    d3d9.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 15:11:52 1689088 bytes
   d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:37:00 436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 15:11:52 824320 bytes
 d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:37:00 590336 bytes
   d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:37:00 350208 bytes
  d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:37:00 47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:37:00 34816 bytes
   dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:37:00 33040 bytes
  dplayx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 15:11:54 229888 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 15:11:54 23552 bytes
 dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:37:00 42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 15:11:54 57344 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 15:12:18 29696 bytes
  dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 15:12:18 17920 bytes
   dpnet.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 15:11:54 375296 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 15:09:22 3072 bytes
 dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 15:09:20 3072 bytes
 dpvoice.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 15:11:54 212480 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 15:12:20 83456 bytes
  dpvvox.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 15:11:54 116736 bytes
  dpvacm.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 15:11:54 21504 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 15:11:54 35328 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 15:11:54 60928 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:37:00 53520 bytes
  dinput.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 15:11:54 158720 bytes
 dinput8.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 15:11:54 181760 bytes
   dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:37:00 44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:37:00 394240 bytes
     joy.cpl: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 15:12:42 68608 bytes
   gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:37:00 76800 bytes
     pid.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 15:21:44 35328 bytes
  dsound.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 15:11:54 367616 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 15:11:54 1293824 bytes
  dswave.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 15:11:54 19456 bytes
   dsdmo.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 15:11:54 181248 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 15:11:54 71680 bytes
  dmusic.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 15:11:54 104448 bytes
  dmband.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 15:11:54 28672 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 15:11:54 61440 bytes
   dmime.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 15:11:54 181248 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 15:11:54 35840 bytes
 dmstyle.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 15:11:54 105984 bytes
 dmsynth.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 15:11:54 103424 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 15:11:54 82432 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3D.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 12/29/2012 20:06:04 473600 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 5.04.0000.3900 English Final Retail 12/29/2012 20:06:01 2676224 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.04.0091.0000 English Final Retail 12/29/2012 20:06:02 2846720 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 12/29/2012 20:06:02 563712 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.06.0168.0000 English Final Retail 12/29/2012 20:06:02 567296 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.07.0239.0000 English Final Retail 12/29/2012 20:06:02 576000 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.08.0299.0000 English Final Retail 12/29/2012 20:06:03 577024 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.09.0376.0000 English Final Retail 12/29/2012 20:06:03 577536 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.10.0455.0000 English Final Retail 12/29/2012 20:06:03 577536 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.11.0519.0000 English Final Retail 12/29/2012 20:06:03 578560 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.12.0589.0000 English Final Retail 12/29/2012 20:06:04 578560 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectDraw.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 12/29/2012 20:06:05 145920 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectInput.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 12/29/2012 20:06:05 159232 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectPlay.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 12/29/2012 20:06:05 364544 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectSound.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 12/29/2012 20:06:05 178176 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.AudioVideoPlayback.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 12/29/2012 20:06:04 53248 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Diagnostics.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 12/29/2012 20:06:04 12800 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 12/29/2012 20:06:04 223232 bytes
   dx7vb.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 15:11:54 619008 bytes
   dx8vb.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 15:11:54 1227264 bytes
 dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 15:11:54 2113536 bytes
   mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6151 English Beta Retail 9/18/2010 12:23:25 954368 bytes
   mfc42.dll: 6.02.8081.0000 English Final Retail 2/8/2011 19:03:55 978944 bytes
 wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 15:12:12 22528 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 15:11:50 70656 bytes
 devenum.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 15:11:52 59904 bytes
  dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1133 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 15:11:54 498742 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 15:11:58 35328 bytes
 mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 15:12:44 148992 bytes
   msdmo.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 15:12:00 14336 bytes
  encapi.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 15:11:54 20480 bytes
    qasf.dll: 11.00.5721.5145 English Final Retail 10/18/2006 21:47:18 211456 bytes
    qcap.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 15:12:04 192512 bytes
     qdv.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 15:12:04 279040 bytes
    qdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.6169 English Final Retail 11/3/2011 20:58:36 386048 bytes
   qedit.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 15:12:04 562176 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 08:21:34 733696 bytes
  quartz.dll: 6.05.2600.6169 English Final Retail 11/3/2011 20:58:36 1292288 bytes
 strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3938 English Final Retail 8/26/2009 13:30:21 247326 bytes
 iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0054 English Final Retail 6/23/2000 14:06:08 192000 bytes
  ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 6/22/2000 13:49:24 842240 bytes
 ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 15:11:56 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 15:11:56 338432 bytes
 ir50_32.dll: 5.2819.0015.0056 English Final Retail 6/23/2000 10:36:48 745984 bytes
 ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 15:11:56 200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 15:11:56 183808 bytes
   ivfsrc.ax: 5.11.0015.0056 English Final Retail 6/22/2000 18:11:56 145408 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.5857 English Final Retail 8/5/2009 14:31:48 204800 bytes
      ks.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:46:38 141056 bytes
  ksproxy.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 129536 bytes
  ksuser.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:58 4096 bytes
  stream.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:15:16 49408 bytes
mspclock.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:09:52 5376 bytes
   mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:09:52 4992 bytes
 mskssrv.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:09:54 7552 bytes
  swenum.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 15:21:44 4352 bytes
   mstee.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:09:52 5504 bytes
   ipsink.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 16384 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 15:12:44 118272 bytes
  ndisip.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:16:24 10880 bytes
streamip.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:16:22 15232 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 15:12:02 1428992 bytes
    slip.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:16:24 11136 bytes
nabtsfec.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:16:26 85248 bytes
ccdecode.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:16:24 17024 bytes
  vbisurf.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 15:12:44 30208 bytes
   msyuv.dll: 5.03.2600.5908 English Final Retail 11/27/2009 22:41:44 17920 bytes
 kstvtune.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 61952 bytes
   ksxbar.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 43008 bytes
 kswdmcap.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 91136 bytes
vfwwdm32.dll: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:10 53760 bytes
wstcodec.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:16:26 19200 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 15:12:12 50688 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

WDM Streaming VBI Codecs:
NABTS/FEC VBI Codec,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.2600.5512
CC Decoder,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.2600.5512
WST Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMA Voice Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Advanced Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VP6 Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,vp6dec.ax,6.04.0002.0000
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.5721.5145
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Indeo® Video 5.11 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2819.0015.0056
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
RealVideo Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00.0001.0001
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.6076
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Indeo® Video 5.11 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2819.0015.0056
WMT Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,l3codecx.ax,1.06.0000.0052
MPV Decoder Filter,0x40000002,1,1,Mpeg2DecFilter.ax,1.00.0000.0003
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
FLV File Source,0x00200000,0,2,Flv.ax,2006.02.0028.0001
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
HP VTK MPEG-1 Encoder,0x00200000,3,3,hpqvtk01.dll,100.00.0128.0000
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Track2Filter,0x00200000,0,0,Track2Filter.dll,
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.6076
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.2600.5512
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
RealMedia Source,0x00600000,0,0,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00.0001.0001
HP VTK Rotate Filter,0x00200000,1,1,hpqvtk01.dll,100.00.0128.0000
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4504
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
RealAudio Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00.0001.0001
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.6169
AC3Filter,0x40000000,1,1,ac3filter.cpl,1.00.0001.0000
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
WMT DirectX Transform Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® Audio Software,0x00500000,1,1,iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0054
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
HP VTK Frame Grabber Filter,0x00200000,1,1,hpqvtk01.dll,100.00.0128.0000
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
IVF source filter,0x00600000,0,1,Ivfsrc.ax,5.11.0015.0056
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.6076
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.6169
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Track1Filter,0x00200000,0,0,Track1Filter.dll,
HP VTK Resize Filter,0x00200000,1,1,hpqvtk01.dll,100.00.0128.0000
RealMedia Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00.0001.0001
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
CyberLink QuickTime Source Filter,0x00200000,0,2,QuickTime.ax,1.00.0000.1016
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Indeo® video 4.4 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
Indeo® video 4.4 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller,0x00000000,0,0,,
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2819.0015.0056
Indeo® Video 5.11 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2819.0015.0056
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Fraps Video Decompressor,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel 4:2:0 Video V2.50,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Ligos Indeo® Video 3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Ligos Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Ligos Indeo® Video 5.11,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512

Audio Compressors:
WMA Voice Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IAC2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169

Audio Capture Sources:
Realtek HD Audio Input,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
Realtek HD Audio Input,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.2600.5512

BDA Rendering Filters:
BDA IP Sink,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

WDM Streaming Mixer Devices:
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer,0x00000000,0,0,,

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.6161
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.6161
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.6161

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

Audio Renderers:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169
DirectSound: Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.6169

WDM Streaming System Devices:
Realtek HD Audio Input,0x00200000,3,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,11,1,,5.03.2600.5512

BDA Receiver Components:
BDA Slip De-Framer,0x00600000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
```
Also, the Can You Run it? test always gets stuck on 'Detecting' on all the 3 web browsers it supports (IE, Firefox and Chrome). As an alternative, I tried the test on Game-Debate PC game system requirements, social network and system specs and it says that my PC should be able to run FIFA 13 on medium settings. 

game-debate.com requires a REGISTERED user to enter his PC specs and then the website tells you if the game will run or not. MY question is, when it asks for my GFX model, should I choose 'Chipsets' or 'GMA' (as my chip type is GMA 3100)? Either way, the website says that I should be able to run FIFA 13. Please tell me what to do.

EDIT:
Just found this Java error report on my desktop. Maybe it'll help:


```
#
# A fatal error has been detected by the Java Runtime Environment:
#
#  EXCEPTION_ACCESS_VIOLATION (0xc0000005) at pc=0x04ad7520, pid=2964, tid=1544
#
# JRE version: 7.0_10-b18
# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (23.6-b04 mixed mode, sharing windows-x86 )
# Problematic frame:
# C  [srldetect_cyri_5.0.7.0.dll+0x7520]
#
# Failed to write core dump. Minidumps are not enabled by default on client versions of Windows
#
# If you would like to submit a bug report, please visit:
#   http://bugreport.sun.com/bugreport/crash.jsp
# The crash happened outside the Java Virtual Machine in native code.
# See problematic frame for where to report the bug.
#

---------------  T H R E A D  ---------------

Current thread (0x03130400):  JavaThread "Applet 1 LiveConnect Worker Thread" [_thread_in_native, id=1544, stack(0x035d0000,0x03620000)]

siginfo: ExceptionCode=0xc0000005, reading address 0x00000000

Registers:
EAX=0x00000000, EBX=0x00000000, ECX=0x6f91a904, EDX=0x00000002
ESP=0x0361e120, EBP=0x0361e158, ESI=0x00000000, EDI=0x03a148b0
EIP=0x04ad7520, EFLAGS=0x00010246

Top of Stack: (sp=0x0361e120)
0x0361e120:   6f91a904 04b5f264 00000000 00000000
0x0361e130:   00000000 00000020 03a13f40 00000000
0x0361e140:   03a13f08 00000000 0361e120 0361e7dc
0x0361e150:   04b3cb0a ffffffff 0361e7e8 04b0e327
0x0361e160:   03a148b0 00000000 6f91afb4 00000000
0x0361e170:   03a148b0 04fb55c8 0361e180 0361e19c
0x0361e180:   04b47aac 04b5b04c 00008086 000029c2
0x0361e190:   00008086 000029c2 00000010 000dfc20 

Instructions: (pc=0x04ad7520)
0x04ad7500:   45 f4 64 a3 00 00 00 00 89 65 f0 8b 7d 08 8b 45
0x04ad7510:   0c 33 f6 89 75 ec 8d 50 02 8d a4 24 00 00 00 00
0x04ad7520:   66 8b 08 83 c0 02 66 3b ce 75 f5 2b c2 d1 f8 89
0x04ad7530:   45 e8 8b 07 8b 50 04 8b 4c 3a 24 8b 44 3a 20 85 


Register to memory mapping:

EAX=0x00000000 is an unknown value
EBX=0x00000000 is an unknown value
ECX=0x6f91a904 is an unknown value
EDX=0x00000002 is an unknown value
ESP=0x0361e120 is pointing into the stack for thread: 0x03130400
EBP=0x0361e158 is pointing into the stack for thread: 0x03130400
ESI=0x00000000 is an unknown value
EDI=0x03a148b0 is an unknown value


Stack: [0x035d0000,0x03620000],  sp=0x0361e120,  free space=312k
Native frames: (J=compiled Java code, j=interpreted, Vv=VM code, C=native code)
C  [srldetect_cyri_5.0.7.0.dll+0x7520]
C  [srldetect_cyri_5.0.7.0.dll+0x3e327]  RegistryHelper::GetKeyValue+0x45c7
C  [srldetect_cyri_5.0.7.0.dll+0x3c002]  RegistryHelper::GetKeyValue+0x22a2
C  [srldetect_cyri_5.0.7.0.dll+0x21ad2]  DllInstall+0xbde2
C  [srldetect_cyri_5.0.7.0.dll+0x10741]
C  [srldetect_cyri_5.0.7.0.dll+0x47a3a]  RegistryHelper::GetKeyValue+0xdcda
C  [srldetect_cyri_5.0.7.0.dll+0x4498c]  RegistryHelper::GetKeyValue+0xac2c
C  [srlproxy_CYRI_5.0.6.0A.dll+0x20bd]
C  [srlproxy_CYRI_5.0.6.0A.dll+0x54cf]  Java_SRLProxy_Detect+0x4f
j  SRLProxy.Detect()J+0
j  SRLApplet.Detect()V+12
v  ~StubRoutines::call_stub
V  [jvm.dll+0x12a3ba]
V  [jvm.dll+0x1d97de]
V  [jvm.dll+0x12a43d]
V  [jvm.dll+0x1353de]
V  [jvm.dll+0x1356de]
V  [jvm.dll+0xd50a9]
C  [java.dll+0x7de6]  Java_sun_reflect_NativeMethodAccessorImpl_invoke0+0x15
j  sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Ljava/lang/Object;[Ljava/lang/Object;)Ljava/lang/Object;+87
j  sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Ljava/lang/Object;[Ljava/lang/Object;)Ljava/lang/Object;+6
j  java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Ljava/lang/Object;[Ljava/lang/Object;)Ljava/lang/Object;+57
j  sun.plugin.javascript.JSInvoke.invoke(Ljava/lang/reflect/Method;Ljava/lang/Object;[Ljava/lang/Object;)Ljava/lang/Object;+3
v  ~StubRoutines::call_stub
V  [jvm.dll+0x12a3ba]
V  [jvm.dll+0x1d97de]
V  [jvm.dll+0x12a43d]
V  [jvm.dll+0x1353de]
V  [jvm.dll+0x1356de]
V  [jvm.dll+0xd50a9]
C  [java.dll+0x7de6]  Java_sun_reflect_NativeMethodAccessorImpl_invoke0+0x15
j  sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Ljava/lang/Object;[Ljava/lang/Object;)Ljava/lang/Object;+87
j  sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Ljava/lang/Object;[Ljava/lang/Object;)Ljava/lang/Object;+6
j  java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Ljava/lang/Object;[Ljava/lang/Object;)Ljava/lang/Object;+57
j  sun.plugin.javascript.JSClassLoader.invoke(Ljava/lang/reflect/Method;Ljava/lang/Object;[Ljava/lang/Object;)Ljava/lang/Object;+231
j  sun.plugin2.liveconnect.JavaClass$MethodInfo.invoke(Ljava/lang/Object;[Ljava/lang/Object;)Ljava/lang/Object;+6
j  sun.plugin2.liveconnect.JavaClass$MemberBundle.invoke(Ljava/lang/Object;[Ljava/lang/Object;)Lcom/sun/java/browser/plugin2/liveconnect/v1/Result;+479
j  sun.plugin2.liveconnect.JavaClass.invoke0(Ljava/lang/String;Ljava/lang/Object;[Ljava/lang/Object;Z)Lcom/sun/java/browser/plugin2/liveconnect/v1/Result;+95
j  sun.plugin2.liveconnect.JavaClass.invoke(Ljava/lang/String;Ljava/lang/Object;[Ljava/lang/Object;ZZ[Lcom/sun/java/browser/plugin2/liveconnect/v1/Result;)Z+9
j  sun.plugin2.main.client.LiveConnectSupport$PerAppletInfo$DefaultInvocationDelegate.invoke(Ljava/lang/String;Ljava/lang/Object;[Ljava/lang/Object;ZZ[Lcom/sun/java/browser/plugin2/liveconnect/v1/Result;)Z+31
j  sun.plugin2.main.client.LiveConnectSupport$PerAppletInfo$3.run()Ljava/lang/Object;+59
v  ~StubRoutines::call_stub
V  [jvm.dll+0x12a3ba]
V  [jvm.dll+0x1d97de]
V  [jvm.dll+0x12a43d]
V  [jvm.dll+0xd9e0a]
C  [java.dll+0x1061]  Java_java_security_AccessController_doPrivileged__Ljava_security_PrivilegedExceptionAction_2Ljava_security_AccessControlContext_2+0x17
j  sun.plugin2.main.client.LiveConnectSupport$PerAppletInfo.doObjectOp(Lsun/plugin2/message/JavaObjectOpMessage;)V+326
j  sun.plugin2.main.client.LiveConnectSupport$PerAppletInfo$LiveConnectWorker.run()V+123
j  java.lang.Thread.run()V+11
v  ~StubRoutines::call_stub
V  [jvm.dll+0x12a3ba]
V  [jvm.dll+0x1d97de]
V  [jvm.dll+0x12a5a3]
V  [jvm.dll+0x12a607]
V  [jvm.dll+0xd315f]
V  [jvm.dll+0x14a6b7]
V  [jvm.dll+0x14a820]
V  [jvm.dll+0x17f009]
C  [msvcr100.dll+0x10fac]  freefls+0x130
C  [msvcr100.dll+0x110b1]  __fls_getvalue+0x58
C  [kernel32.dll+0xb729]  GetModuleFileNameA+0x1ba

Java frames: (J=compiled Java code, j=interpreted, Vv=VM code)
j  SRLProxy.Detect()J+0
j  SRLApplet.Detect()V+12
v  ~StubRoutines::call_stub
j  sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Ljava/lang/reflect/Method;Ljava/lang/Object;[Ljava/lang/Object;)Ljava/lang/Object;+0
j  sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Ljava/lang/Object;[Ljava/lang/Object;)Ljava/lang/Object;+87
j  sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Ljava/lang/Object;[Ljava/lang/Object;)Ljava/lang/Object;+6
j  java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Ljava/lang/Object;[Ljava/lang/Object;)Ljava/lang/Object;+57
j  sun.plugin.javascript.JSInvoke.invoke(Ljava/lang/reflect/Method;Ljava/lang/Object;[Ljava/lang/Object;)Ljava/lang/Object;+3
v  ~StubRoutines::call_stub
j  sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Ljava/lang/reflect/Method;Ljava/lang/Object;[Ljava/lang/Object;)Ljava/lang/Object;+0
j  sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Ljava/lang/Object;[Ljava/lang/Object;)Ljava/lang/Object;+87
j  sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Ljava/lang/Object;[Ljava/lang/Object;)Ljava/lang/Object;+6
j  java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Ljava/lang/Object;[Ljava/lang/Object;)Ljava/lang/Object;+57
j  sun.plugin.javascript.JSClassLoader.invoke(Ljava/lang/reflect/Method;Ljava/lang/Object;[Ljava/lang/Object;)Ljava/lang/Object;+231
j  sun.plugin2.liveconnect.JavaClass$MethodInfo.invoke(Ljava/lang/Object;[Ljava/lang/Object;)Ljava/lang/Object;+6
j  sun.plugin2.liveconnect.JavaClass$MemberBundle.invoke(Ljava/lang/Object;[Ljava/lang/Object;)Lcom/sun/java/browser/plugin2/liveconnect/v1/Result;+479
j  sun.plugin2.liveconnect.JavaClass.invoke0(Ljava/lang/String;Ljava/lang/Object;[Ljava/lang/Object;Z)Lcom/sun/java/browser/plugin2/liveconnect/v1/Result;+95
j  sun.plugin2.liveconnect.JavaClass.invoke(Ljava/lang/String;Ljava/lang/Object;[Ljava/lang/Object;ZZ[Lcom/sun/java/browser/plugin2/liveconnect/v1/Result;)Z+9
j  sun.plugin2.main.client.LiveConnectSupport$PerAppletInfo$DefaultInvocationDelegate.invoke(Ljava/lang/String;Ljava/lang/Object;[Ljava/lang/Object;ZZ[Lcom/sun/java/browser/plugin2/liveconnect/v1/Result;)Z+31
j  sun.plugin2.main.client.LiveConnectSupport$PerAppletInfo$3.run()Ljava/lang/Object;+59
v  ~StubRoutines::call_stub
j  java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Ljava/security/PrivilegedExceptionAction;Ljava/security/AccessControlContext;)Ljava/lang/Object;+0
j  sun.plugin2.main.client.LiveConnectSupport$PerAppletInfo.doObjectOp(Lsun/plugin2/message/JavaObjectOpMessage;)V+326
j  sun.plugin2.main.client.LiveConnectSupport$PerAppletInfo$LiveConnectWorker.run()V+123
j  java.lang.Thread.run()V+11
v  ~StubRoutines::call_stub

---------------  P R O C E S S  ---------------

Java Threads: ( => current thread )
  0x03163400 JavaThread "thread applet-SRLApplet.class-1" [_thread_blocked, id=1608, stack(0x03890000,0x038e0000)]
  0x0314e000 JavaThread "AWT-EventQueue-1" [_thread_blocked, id=3372, stack(0x037a0000,0x037f0000)]
  0x03139000 JavaThread "JVM[id=1]-Heartbeat" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3840, stack(0x03840000,0x03890000)]
  0x03133400 JavaThread "AWT-EventQueue-2" [_thread_blocked, id=3164, stack(0x037f0000,0x03840000)]
=>0x03130400 JavaThread "Applet 1 LiveConnect Worker Thread" [_thread_in_native, id=1544, stack(0x035d0000,0x03620000)]
  0x03123000 JavaThread "Browser Side Object Cleanup Thread" [_thread_blocked, id=3380, stack(0x03750000,0x037a0000)]
  0x03115c00 JavaThread "CacheCleanUpThread" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=420, stack(0x036c0000,0x03710000)]
  0x03110400 JavaThread "CacheMemoryCleanUpThread" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=196, stack(0x03490000,0x034e0000)]
  0x030d7000 JavaThread "SysExecutionTheadCreator" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3256, stack(0x03670000,0x036c0000)]
  0x030d0c00 JavaThread "AWT-EventQueue-0" [_thread_blocked, id=204, stack(0x03620000,0x03670000)]
  0x030cc400 JavaThread "AWT-Windows" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=3608, stack(0x00950000,0x00a50000)]
  0x030cac00 JavaThread "AWT-Shutdown" [_thread_blocked, id=3972, stack(0x03580000,0x035d0000)]
  0x030c9400 JavaThread "Java2D Disposer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=1176, stack(0x03530000,0x03580000)]
  0x030bfc00 JavaThread "Java Plug-In Pipe Worker Thread (Client-Side)" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=2760, stack(0x034e0000,0x03530000)]
  0x030a1800 JavaThread "Timer-0" [_thread_blocked, id=2876, stack(0x03440000,0x03490000)]
  0x03021c00 JavaThread "traceMsgQueueThread" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3548, stack(0x03220000,0x03270000)]
  0x02bfa800 JavaThread "Service Thread" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2428, stack(0x02f80000,0x02fd0000)]
  0x02bf4c00 JavaThread "C1 CompilerThread0" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2920, stack(0x02f30000,0x02f80000)]
  0x02be2000 JavaThread "Attach Listener" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2628, stack(0x02ee0000,0x02f30000)]
  0x02be0800 JavaThread "Signal Dispatcher" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3328, stack(0x02e90000,0x02ee0000)]
  0x02bda800 JavaThread "Finalizer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=1352, stack(0x02e40000,0x02e90000)]
  0x02bd4800 JavaThread "Reference Handler" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3048, stack(0x02df0000,0x02e40000)]
  0x003ca400 JavaThread "main" [_thread_blocked, id=1784, stack(0x00900000,0x00950000)]

Other Threads:
  0x02bd3000 VMThread [stack: 0x02da0000,0x02df0000] [id=3916]
  0x02bfdc00 WatcherThread [stack: 0x02fd0000,0x03020000] [id=612]

VM state:not at safepoint (normal execution)

VM Mutex/Monitor currently owned by a thread: None

Heap
 def new generation   total 4928K, used 4928K [0x22af0000, 0x23040000, 0x28040000)
  eden space 4416K, 100% used [0x22af0000, 0x22f40000, 0x22f40000)
  from space 512K, 100% used [0x22fc0000, 0x23040000, 0x23040000)
  to   space 512K,   0% used [0x22f40000, 0x22f40000, 0x22fc0000)
 tenured generation   total 10944K, used 1058K [0x28040000, 0x28af0000, 0x32af0000)
   the space 10944K,   9% used [0x28040000, 0x28148b10, 0x28148c00, 0x28af0000)
 compacting perm gen  total 12288K, used 3720K [0x32af0000, 0x336f0000, 0x36af0000)
   the space 12288K,  30% used [0x32af0000, 0x32e92380, 0x32e92400, 0x336f0000)
    ro space 10240K,  42% used [0x36af0000, 0x36f308b0, 0x36f30a00, 0x374f0000)
    rw space 12288K,  54% used [0x374f0000, 0x37b70bf8, 0x37b70c00, 0x380f0000)

Card table byte_map: [0x02c40000,0x02cf0000] byte_map_base: 0x02b2a880

Polling page: 0x003f0000

Code Cache  [0x00ac0000, 0x00bb0000, 0x02ac0000)
 total_blobs=437 nmethods=210 adapters=162 free_code_cache=31824Kb largest_free_block=32588608

Compilation events (10 events):
Event: 1.566 Thread 0x02bf4c00  206             java.util.ArrayList::ensureCapacityInternal (26 bytes)
Event: 1.567 Thread 0x02bf4c00 nmethod 206 0x00baad48 code [0x00baae50, 0x00baaefc]
Event: 1.567 Thread 0x02bf4c00  207             java.util.ArrayList::add (29 bytes)
Event: 1.567 Thread 0x02bf4c00 nmethod 207 0x00baaf88 code [0x00bab090, 0x00bab1ec]
Event: 1.567 Thread 0x02bf4c00  208             java.lang.reflect.Method::getModifiers (5 bytes)
Event: 1.567 Thread 0x02bf4c00 nmethod 208 0x00bab348 code [0x00bab440, 0x00bab4c0]
Event: 1.819 Thread 0x02bf4c00  209             sun.plugin2.message.transport.NamedPipeTransport::access$200 (5 bytes)
Event: 1.819 Thread 0x02bf4c00 nmethod 209 0x00bab848 code [0x00bab940, 0x00bab9b0]
Event: 2.079 Thread 0x02bf4c00  210             java.util.HashMap$HashIterator::<init> (63 bytes)
Event: 2.080 Thread 0x02bf4c00 nmethod 210 0x00baba08 code [0x00babb00, 0x00babbf0]

GC Heap History (2 events):
Event: 1.273 GC heap before
{Heap before GC invocations=0 (full 0):
 def new generation   total 4928K, used 4416K [0x22af0000, 0x23040000, 0x28040000)
  eden space 4416K, 100% used [0x22af0000, 0x22f40000, 0x22f40000)
  from space 512K,   0% used [0x22f40000, 0x22f40000, 0x22fc0000)
  to   space 512K,   0% used [0x22fc0000, 0x22fc0000, 0x23040000)
 tenured generation   total 10944K, used 0K [0x28040000, 0x28af0000, 0x32af0000)
   the space 10944K,   0% used [0x28040000, 0x28040000, 0x28040200, 0x28af0000)
 compacting perm gen  total 12288K, used 3090K [0x32af0000, 0x336f0000, 0x36af0000)
   the space 12288K,  25% used [0x32af0000, 0x32df49c0, 0x32df4a00, 0x336f0000)
    ro space 10240K,  42% used [0x36af0000, 0x36f308b0, 0x36f30a00, 0x374f0000)
    rw space 12288K,  54% used [0x374f0000, 0x37b70bf8, 0x37b70c00, 0x380f0000)
Event: 1.290 GC heap after
Heap after GC invocations=1 (full 0):
 def new generation   total 4928K, used 512K [0x22af0000, 0x23040000, 0x28040000)
  eden space 4416K,   0% used [0x22af0000, 0x22af0000, 0x22f40000)
  from space 512K, 100% used [0x22fc0000, 0x23040000, 0x23040000)
  to   space 512K,   0% used [0x22f40000, 0x22f40000, 0x22fc0000)
 tenured generation   total 10944K, used 1058K [0x28040000, 0x28af0000, 0x32af0000)
   the space 10944K,   9% used [0x28040000, 0x28148b10, 0x28148c00, 0x28af0000)
 compacting perm gen  total 12288K, used 3090K [0x32af0000, 0x336f0000, 0x36af0000)
   the space 12288K,  25% used [0x32af0000, 0x32df49c0, 0x32df4a00, 0x336f0000)
    ro space 10240K,  42% used [0x36af0000, 0x36f308b0, 0x36f30a00, 0x374f0000)
    rw space 12288K,  54% used [0x374f0000, 0x37b70bf8, 0x37b70c00, 0x380f0000)
}

Deoptimization events (0 events):
No events

Internal exceptions (10 events):
Event: 0.413 Thread 0x03171400 Threw 0x22e6dc58 at C:\jdk7u2_32P\jdk7u10\hotspot\src\share\vm\prims\jvm.cpp:1166
Event: 0.413 Thread 0x03171400 Threw 0x22e6faa0 at C:\jdk7u2_32P\jdk7u10\hotspot\src\share\vm\prims\jvm.cpp:1166
Event: 0.414 Thread 0x03171400 Threw 0x22e6fde0 at C:\jdk7u2_32P\jdk7u10\hotspot\src\share\vm\prims\jvm.cpp:1166
Event: 1.308 Thread 0x03163400 Threw 0x22b43b90 at C:\jdk7u2_32P\jdk7u10\hotspot\src\share\vm\prims\jvm.cpp:1166
Event: 1.553 Thread 0x03163400 Threw 0x22e96130 at C:\jdk7u2_32P\jdk7u10\hotspot\src\share\vm\prims\jvm.cpp:1166
Event: 1.553 Thread 0x03163400 Threw 0x22e963b0 at C:\jdk7u2_32P\jdk7u10\hotspot\src\share\vm\prims\jvm.cpp:1166
Event: 1.553 Thread 0x03163400 Threw 0x22e97708 at C:\jdk7u2_32P\jdk7u10\hotspot\src\share\vm\prims\jvm.cpp:1166
Event: 1.569 Thread 0x03130400 Threw 0x22efb8a0 at C:\jdk7u2_32P\jdk7u10\hotspot\src\share\vm\prims\jvm.cpp:1166
Event: 1.819 Thread 0x03130400 Threw 0x22efbe90 at C:\jdk7u2_32P\jdk7u10\hotspot\src\share\vm\prims\jvm.cpp:1166
Event: 2.072 Thread 0x03130400 Threw 0x22efc420 at C:\jdk7u2_32P\jdk7u10\hotspot\src\share\vm\prims\jvm.cpp:1166

Events (10 events):
Event: 2.076 loading class 0x0312e848
Event: 2.076 loading class 0x0312e848 done
Event: 2.076 loading class 0x03c4cb08
Event: 2.076 loading class 0x03c4cb08 done
Event: 2.080 loading class 0x03020ea8
Event: 2.080 loading class 0x03020ea8 done
Event: 4.119 Executing VM operation: EnableBiasedLocking
Event: 4.119 Executing VM operation: EnableBiasedLocking done
Event: 6.554 Thread 0x03c42400 Thread exited: 0x03c42400
Event: 11.233 Thread 0x031c6400 Thread exited: 0x031c6400


Dynamic libraries:
0x00400000 - 0x0042f000     C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\java.exe
0x7c900000 - 0x7c9b2000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdll.dll
0x7c800000 - 0x7c8f6000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
0x77dd0000 - 0x77e6b000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\ADVAPI32.dll
0x77e70000 - 0x77f03000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\RPCRT4.dll
0x77fe0000 - 0x77ff1000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\Secur32.dll
0x7e410000 - 0x7e4a1000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\USER32.dll
0x77f10000 - 0x77f59000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\GDI32.dll
0x773d0000 - 0x774d3000     C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.2600.6028_x-ww_61e65202\COMCTL32.dll
0x77c10000 - 0x77c68000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcrt.dll
0x77f60000 - 0x77fd6000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHLWAPI.dll
0x76390000 - 0x763ad000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\IMM32.DLL
0x78aa0000 - 0x78b5d000     C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\msvcr100.dll
0x6e7d0000 - 0x6eb1c000     C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\client\jvm.dll
0x71ad0000 - 0x71ad9000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\WSOCK32.dll
0x71ab0000 - 0x71ac7000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2_32.dll
0x71aa0000 - 0x71aa8000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2HELP.dll
0x76b40000 - 0x76b6d000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINMM.dll
0x76bf0000 - 0x76bfb000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSAPI.DLL
0x6e720000 - 0x6e72c000     C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\verify.dll
0x6d4d0000 - 0x6d4f0000     C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\java.dll
0x6d000000 - 0x6d142000     C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\awt.dll
0x77120000 - 0x771ab000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\OLEAUT32.dll
0x774e0000 - 0x7761e000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll
0x6e7b0000 - 0x6e7c3000     C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\zip.dll
0x5ad70000 - 0x5ada8000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\uxtheme.dll
0x6d1e0000 - 0x6d239000     C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\deploy.dll
0x77c00000 - 0x77c08000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\VERSION.dll
0x63000000 - 0x630e6000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\WININET.dll
0x03280000 - 0x03289000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\Normaliz.dll
0x1a400000 - 0x1a532000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll
0x5dca0000 - 0x5de88000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\iertutil.dll
0x7c9c0000 - 0x7d1d7000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
0x6e4f0000 - 0x6e504000     C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\net.dll
0x6e510000 - 0x6e51f000     C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\nio.dll
0x6e220000 - 0x6e226000     C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jp2native.dll
0x77b40000 - 0x77b62000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\apphelp.dll
0x755c0000 - 0x755ee000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\msctfime.ime
0x6d280000 - 0x6d2aa000     C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\fontmanager.dll
0x71a50000 - 0x71a8f000     C:\WINDOWS\System32\mswsock.dll
0x76f20000 - 0x76f47000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\DNSAPI.dll
0x76d60000 - 0x76d79000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\iphlpapi.dll
0x76fb0000 - 0x76fb8000     C:\WINDOWS\System32\winrnr.dll
0x76f60000 - 0x76f8c000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLDAP32.dll
0x64000000 - 0x64021000     C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll
0x76fc0000 - 0x76fc6000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasadhlp.dll
0x662b0000 - 0x66308000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\hnetcfg.dll
0x71a90000 - 0x71a98000     C:\WINDOWS\System32\wshtcpip.dll
0x77a80000 - 0x77b15000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\CRYPT32.dll
0x77b20000 - 0x77b32000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSASN1.dll
0x10000000 - 0x1001c000     C:\Documents and Settings\ABC\Application Data\SystemRequirementsLab\srlproxy_CYRI_5.0.6.0A.dll
0x5b860000 - 0x5b8b5000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\netapi32.dll
0x76fd0000 - 0x7704f000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\CLBCATQ.DLL
0x77050000 - 0x77115000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\COMRes.dll
0x04030000 - 0x04ac1000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\ieframe.dll
0x77920000 - 0x77a13000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\SETUPAPI.dll
0x04ad0000 - 0x04b6b000     C:\Program Files\SystemRequirementsLab\srldetect_cyri_5.0.7.0.dll
0x3fde0000 - 0x40221000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\msi.dll
0x76ee0000 - 0x76f1c000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\RASAPI32.dll
0x76e90000 - 0x76ea2000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasman.dll
0x76eb0000 - 0x76edf000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\TAPI32.dll
0x76e80000 - 0x76e8e000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\rtutils.dll
0x769c0000 - 0x76a74000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\USERENV.dll
0x77c70000 - 0x77c95000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\msv1_0.dll
0x76790000 - 0x7679c000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\cryptdll.dll
0x722b0000 - 0x722b5000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\sensapi.dll
0x74ef0000 - 0x74ef8000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wbemprox.dll
0x75290000 - 0x752c7000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wbemcomn.dll
0x05450000 - 0x05715000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\xpsp2res.dll
0x74ed0000 - 0x74ede000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wbemsvc.dll
0x75690000 - 0x75706000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\fastprox.dll
0x76080000 - 0x760e5000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSVCP60.dll
0x767a0000 - 0x767b3000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\NTDSAPI.dll
0x75150000 - 0x75163000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\Cabinet.dll
0x59a60000 - 0x59b01000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\dbghelp.dll

VM Arguments:
jvm_args: -D__jvm_launched=3883320449 -D__applet_launched=3883306630 -Xbootclasspath/a:C:\PROGRA~1\Java\jre7\lib\deploy.jar;C:\PROGRA~1\Java\jre7\lib\javaws.jar;C:\PROGRA~1\Java\jre7\lib\plugin.jar -Dsun.awt.warmup=true 
java_command: sun.plugin2.main.client.PluginMain write_pipe_name=jpi2_pid3724_pipe3,read_pipe_name=jpi2_pid3724_pipe2
Launcher Type: SUN_STANDARD

Environment Variables:
PATH=C:\WINDOWS\system32;C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem;C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTSystem
USERNAME=ABC
OS=Windows_NT
PROCESSOR_IDENTIFIER=x86 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 13, GenuineIntel



---------------  S Y S T E M  ---------------

OS: Windows XP Build 2600 Service Pack 3

CPU:total 2 (2 cores per cpu, 1 threads per core) family 6 model 15 stepping 13, cmov, cx8, fxsr, mmx, sse, sse2, sse3, ssse3, tsc

Memory: 4k page, physical 2084976k(1283620k free), swap 4017704k(3108708k free)

vm_info: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (23.6-b04) for windows-x86 JRE (1.7.0_10-b18), built on Nov 28 2012 08:34:29 by "java_re" with unknown MS VC++:1600

time: Sat Dec 29 20:42:50 2012
elapsed time: 15 seconds
```


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

I found a post online that suggested disabling v-sync resolves the problem. Should be a setting in the game settings or possibly the video card settings.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

I've tried that as well as running the game in windowed mOde but I'm still getting the same error message


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

There's a slightly newer display driver:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Sea...s+Chipset&ProdId=2843&LineId=1100&FamilyId=39

Also verify that all other drivers (audio, directx) are up to date.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

All done, but I'm still getting the same error.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

At this point I would try over on the official forums, there are plenty of reports of the same issue:
EA Forums
EA Forums

How was the game purchased, was this bought online or from a store (DVD)?


----------

